# ::: Long Requested New Chris & Mary Photos :::



## charlieversion2 (Oct 13, 2007)

Here you go, enjoy!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 14, 2007)

Hehe, it's Chris & one of my doggies.















*giggle*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 14, 2007)

Is that a hicky on her chest? Get a room you two!

Oh wait.


----------



## persimmon (Oct 14, 2007)

Ha! I love the "aww yeah I gots teh hottie" expression Chris always has in these photos.


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 14, 2007)

Awww...which doggy is that? Is that Duncan...? <---so effin' cute.

You two are cute, too. Hott pics! xP


<3


----------



## Wantabelly (Oct 14, 2007)

Thankyou!! Amazing.... You two have everything i want :smitten:


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 14, 2007)

We should start a pay site, LOL JKJK

That is Bonnie! I'm glad we can bring hope to everyone,  Thanks for all the compliments


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 14, 2007)

*(((MARY + CHRIS))))

Love the pics..the doggy on the chest is so sexy....mary mary mary...lucky woman you are (and a beauty too) but then again so is chris.....2 happy people YEAH!!!!!! * :kiss2:


----------



## Wantabelly (Oct 14, 2007)

Do the paysite thing... what you have shared is very rare... you could make a fortune!!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 14, 2007)

My uber killer graphic and webdesign skills + Mary = A wise investment.


hmmm....lol, idk.


----------



## Wantabelly (Oct 14, 2007)

I am willing to give it a go when i eventually settle with the right BHM..... maybe u and mary could guest.... 

By the way, if you two ever fancy a trip to the UK, you have a place to stay...


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Oct 14, 2007)

You two are such a lovely couple...and so lucky to have found each other 

{{{{{{Big Hugs from Bella }}}}}}}}}}


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Wantabelly said:


> I am willing to give it a go when i eventually settle with the right BHM..... maybe u and mary could guest....
> 
> By the way, if you two ever fancy a trip to the UK, you have a place to stay...



Thats so wonderful for you to offer, thank you!


----------



## stefanie (Oct 14, 2007)

Sweet! The two of you just seem to glow with happiness.


----------



## Wantabelly (Oct 14, 2007)

You're very welcome...I hear nothing but good words about you...


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Really..... lol I find that so hard to believe.


good words from who tho? LOL


----------



## Wantabelly (Oct 14, 2007)

I can't remember names.... various people have said it though. Why do you find it hard to believe?


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I just speak my mind when I think a thought, alot of people don't like it, LOL


Nice to know people still like me


----------



## Wantabelly (Oct 14, 2007)

Well you must have something... you've bagged a wicked girl.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 14, 2007)

The only way I could describe how I "bagged a wicked girl" is this:

A wide receiver goes to catch a pass, He knows he's not gonna catch it but he just lays out, just stretches to catch it, and he does. Just dumbfounded.

I catch believe that I have a girl like Mary, I know I'm a very lucky man. She is perfect.


----------



## Wantabelly (Oct 14, 2007)

That's mega cute...i'm sure she feels lucky too mate...


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 14, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> The only way I could describe how I "bagged a wicked girl" is this:
> 
> A wide receiver goes to catch a pass, He knows he's not gonna catch it but he just lays out, just stretches to catch it, and he does. Just dumbfounded.
> 
> I catch believe that I have a girl like Mary, I know I'm a very lucky man. She is perfect.



And so squeeworthy.


----------



## Waxwing (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I've never seen cuter pictures. Love love love these. You guys are awesome.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 15, 2007)

these are amazing. 
oh how i miss being under BHMs.
you are both so lucky
<3


----------



## Aurora (Oct 15, 2007)

So cute.  I'm glad you two are happy! And wow, what a size difference. Still, I remember the Chris that liked the big girls too and I'd be lying if I said I wasn't just a little jealous. 

~Aurora


----------



## Tina (Oct 15, 2007)

These are great pics, Chris. I particularly like the one where Mary is nibbling on your double chin. You look blissful.  Very sweet photos; you're a cute couple.


----------



## likeitmatters (Oct 15, 2007)

and what is the weight difference between both of ya and the height difference.

and are you still gaining weight?


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 19, 2007)

I am 102 pounds and 5' 5". Chris is... uh... 439 pounds... and 6' 1" or something. I'm not completely sure about Chris' measurements. xP


----------



## Kiki (Oct 19, 2007)

<- Jealous!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 20, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I am 102 pounds and 5' 5". Chris is... uh... 439 pounds... and 6' 1" or something. I'm not completely sure about Chris' measurements. xP



well... that weight might not be 100% accurate >.< and I'm 6'2" there sweets


----------



## italbelly (Oct 20, 2007)

i'm really envy u man.... i hope one day to find a girl so beatiful like yours that love bellied man 


italbelly


----------



## SnapDragon (Oct 20, 2007)

Chris, your hair is really sexy (asides from the obviously sexy stuff like your body and your double chin). Is it naturally that colour? I think my 'coming of age' (i.e. when I realised thin men could not compare to fat ones in my eyes) was when I saw John Candy on Who's Harry Crumb?.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 20, 2007)

SnapDragon said:


> Chris, your hair is really sexy (asides from the obviously sexy stuff like your body and your double chin). Is it naturally that colour? I think my 'coming of age' (i.e. when I realised thin men could not compare to fat ones in my eyes) was when I saw John Candy on Who's Harry Crumb?.
> 
> -SnapDragon.



That is my natural hair color, everyone is always wicked jealous, I wish I could grow it out and donate it to people.


----------



## SnapDragon (Oct 21, 2007)

It is very unusual, and you should be rightly proud of it! Most of the examples of ginger hair I'm familiar with are more of a washed-out carroty colour.

You could donate some of your genetic material to a research institute, so scientists could identify the gene responsible for it... Seems a more useful thing to do than wasting research money on trying to eradicate obesity. Grr.

What's Mary's tattoo on her left shoulder? Tattoos seem to be a recurrent theme round here.

-SnapDragon. (owner of one tattoo)


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 21, 2007)

It's a Lion's head, She'll tel you the story behind it, b/c I'm sure I wouldn't do it justice.


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Chris, do you ever look at that dog and think: "hmm, I wonder what you would taste like in a nice bbq sauce?"

ok, all you pet lovers out there, I'm just kidding...

I have a cat...
mounted next to my fireplace...

LOL
J/K again.
I love animals.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 22, 2007)

Lovely photos, My faves are Mary you under Chris and your hand grabbing the side of his belly, and the one where you are on top of him ,that is VERY sexy! 

And... I see a Scottish lion rampant! Who does that belong to? Im suspecting Chris, given that your colour of hair is pretty common here!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 23, 2007)

Hehe the pictures were taken in my bedroom. My grandfather was born in Scotland, hense the flag. But then again, my grandmother was born in Armenia, so maybe I should have an Armenian flag as well. But I'm more Scottish than I am Armenian.
And about my lions head tattoo... that's for my imaginary friend Jiminy! xP 
Just check out the story I wrote, and that provides more than enough information about my tattoo.


----------



## FreneticFang (Oct 24, 2007)

These pics area amazing <3

I come back to Dimensions after months of being away and you finally got over that skinny bf of yours!

Congrats!! 

I especially love the one where he's on top of you. I'm a sucker for that, too.


----------



## Molly (Oct 27, 2007)

What I love about you two is:
the confidence, on both parts!
the sexiness: on both parts as well. The , damn right we're sexy!! attitude!
the love: ahhh, lovin'. Love the love!

Awesome frickin' awesome!!
Makes me feel the love. Except... my man isn't diggin the "he's a hot bhm" attitude... makes me sad.... ish. 

Either way
You brighten my day!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah, so I went through the pictures again and decided to add some of the sillier ones.

This one... we didn't exactly make the timing right when the flash went off. And of course I'm laughing. Or maybe I was saying, "Damn, this timer is taking a long time." Yeah, I think that's what I was saying. 






And these are some cute ones. (Chris suggested that I should be the one to post these.)









And it's one of the furry animals!! Hehe, she looks like half the size now cuz she got groomed and all her fur disappeared. 







<3


----------



## SnapDragon (Oct 27, 2007)

Those ones are even better than the first ones! Especially #2. You're a lucky lady. And your little dog is cute too.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Wantabelly (Oct 27, 2007)

I totally agree..... these are hot.... I see you're already competing with me and Mischel! Bring it on


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 28, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Chris suggested that I should be the one to post these.<3




For the record, I said you should post them b/c they were your favorites, you know because I'm a nice guy


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 28, 2007)

Argh...these are adorable!!!! As usual xP


<3


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 28, 2007)

I love these, agree with Snapdragon that the second one is my favorite.

I just love seeing the two of you, your pictures are just so sweet and sexy. I love that you show the love you guys have for each other as well as the *hotness* Mary has for a fat guy.

Awesome.


----------



## stungunmillie (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you for sharing these amazingly sexy photos! You guys look so happy together.


----------

